# R34 GTR Monaco by night



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Hi

Some friends from the www.supercarfrance.com forums were taking some
nice pictures of my GTR yesterday night, here are the first ones:smokin:


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

Awesome pics there, i think ive found a new background for my computer


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

mint


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Awesome pics!!!! :smokin:


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice pics also now my desktop background


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

WOW! these are THE best night pics i've seen so far! love 'em!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

impressed, beautiful car.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Sugoi
 

That looks fantastic Maxi.
I need some shots of mine like that.....


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Simply stunning..........:smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice indeed


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Very nice pics


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

awesome pics mate


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

great pics....stunning background to compliment the awesome foreground


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

Must agree, stunning pics and so great foreground   . The standards wheels are so sexy, especially on the third pic. Good job for your friends.
Waiting for the next ones.


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

I was looking on their website and...








whose car is it ?


----------



## Ryosuke_Gunma (Dec 18, 2004)

Wow, amazing picture for Background!

Again, outstanding!


----------

